# Weaning



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Is it okay to leave the babies with mom until they're 4.5-5 weeks old or should it be no more than 4 weeks? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Does its perfectly fine and a lot would advise they're left for longer, although in my experience as long as they're not put alone or with a lot older does that bully them then weaning at 4 is fine..

Bucks its debatable, the chance of sisters getting pregnant is very low, however mum getting pregnant again is slightly higher. Chances are nothing will happen and some leave them until 5 weeks fine, but if you do you should be aware there is a slim chance of pregnancies occurring, especially if you have pet type lines that tend to mature faster


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've only got one buck, luckily. I'll take him out in a few days to avoid any accidents. Thank you.


----------

